# Big Jack in the Surf



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

York and I had a good, Good Friday morning on the Beach. Kept 4 out of 5 Pompano, an ice chest full of Whiting and let this Jack go after a nice run down the beach.

God is good! You're all invited to a Easter Sunrise Baptism at the Gulf Side Pavilion Easter Sunday @ 6:30 a.m. Also, Easter services @ the Saenger Theater, 9 a.m. & 11 a.m. Easter Sunday morning.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Jack Joe!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice Catch*

Very nice catch; Joe.

I wish that I had been with you. C2


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice Jack, did he hit a pomp rig???


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

YELLOW TAIL!!! Dude we gotta make sushi!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

wish I had been there! good one Joe.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*get in touch with york*

nice job guys.....have york give me a call 503 7185 mike potter thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...bet he made the drag scream!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason said:


> Nice...bet he made the drag scream!!!!


Three short runs Jason. Caught him on a Ambassadeur 5500 C3 modified for surf casting mounted on a 12' Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro. 20# Mono. It was a blast, especially when he got in close. Flat, Crystal Clear water that morning. His yellow fins were brilliant. Spectacular!


----------

